# SRAM jockey wheel bolt / axle thingy! HELP!



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

hi all 

please can someone help??

ive managed to round out the bottom jockey wheel axle bolt screw thingy.. it was thread locked in and my allen key just rounded it like cheese  ive been into my LBS today and apparently sram want to charge £85 for the rear kit which includes this bolt!! i can buy a whole new rear mech for a few quid more 

looking at this its almost exactly the same as the shimano ones (that are readily avavilble to buy aftermarket) but the axle is a fraction thinner so in other words the shimano ones will not go thru the jockey wheel.

please please can someone tell me where/if i can get a replacement ( ive tried my local nuts and bolts shop aswell)

HELP! 


Thanks in advance 


Andy..


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I bit the bullet once and just bought a new SRAM rear mech for one of my bikes when I needed some parts, as I ran into the same issue in that to get the parts alone it would cost nearly as much as the whole enchilada. 

It's the same with Avid brakes, etc. Broke a lever blade on my MTB and the replacement blade was almost as much as a replacement lever assembly, which was almost as much as a whole new brake/caliper setup. 

Usually what I do these days is scan Craigslist or even post a wanted ad in Craigslist for the small parts I am looking for - usually someone has a part they aren't using in their shop/garage that can be had for a small fraction of what they cost new. I've helped a few people out in my area who were on the lookout for this kind of stuff, and if you were in SoCal as opposed to the UK you'd be all set!


----------



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

bugger.  i guess ill upgrade to a RED one then


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

The lower bolt from a Shimano derailleur will work too. I ran into the same issue as you. I drilled the original bolt out (it's aluminum so easy to drill) and replaced with a Shimano one I had in my parts box.

See if your LBS has any destroyed derailleurs or parts laying around and go to work.


----------



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

Bugger I tried a shimano one but it wouldn't fit through the jockey wheel

I guess it's different on 2010 force


----------

